# My pictures were stolen by another makeup artist!



## devin (Oct 12, 2010)

I can not believe that I am looking at my work and pictures on another makeup artist's website. I happen to be browsing google to see where my website stood and just happen to click on this artist's site to view their work. Low and behold, what do I see but my client on her bridal and before and after makeover page! I could not believe my eyes, and I don't even know how, of all the sites, I clicked on hers and my work is on it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just sent an email for her to remove my pictures immediately! Then she had the nerve to have them watermarked!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else do you all think I should do? I don't know where she could have gotten the pictures from, maybe my old site, because my new site through qufoto is secured and does not allow copying. Unbelievable!!!​


----------



## Junkie (Oct 12, 2010)

Contact a lawyer and have them call her (or atleast call her yourself and tell her you have contacted a lawyer with help of legal action in terms of copyright infringement).

Any of your old photos (especially if they are saved on your computer) should have the date they were uploaded in the Properties section. The dates alone should prove that they were taken by you - and if you didn't take them, you can have the photographer who did take them vouche for you (legally in an affidavit or otherwise). 

You can contact the bride as well and have her do this - the make-up artist would need the brides permission (in the contract or otherwise) to take and post photos and since she wasn't the actual MA, the bride could threaten legal action as well.

Hope some of that helps....I can't believe the gall of some people!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2010)

Contact her and tell her to take it down. If she refuses, file a lawsuit.

I've had my nail art photos (done by my manicurist) stolen and used by a nail salon in The Netherlands. I later found out she was stealing photos of a Flickr contact of mine who does one of the cutest nail arts.

Make sure you take  printscreens of the page/s where your photos are posted.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 12, 2010)

That is really really sad... see it as a huge compliment !!!
Did you take the photos yourself ? If not then get the photographer involved as well to call and email her to have them removed right away, as he is the sole owner of the photographs.

Good luck honey, im sure it will be sorted asap!!

xxx


----------



## devin (Oct 12, 2010)

Her website is Faces by Crystal. I contacted my photographer and he called her and told her he would invoice her and to take the pictures down, but she immediately hung up the phone in his face. So he is now contacting her ISP and will be giving them her information and the stolen picture information. 

Here is a link to my website: http:devinharveymakeup.com/enter and the picture is in portfolio "4" and it is the first young lady. She also has another picture in her "bridal" section. 

The nerve of some people! Why can't you just be honest and display your own work? Oh, probably because it looks like crap and you would never get any business!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've added the print screen of the pictures she stole:





My client is the second row on the left with the short black bob haircut in the wedding dress.





Again same client on first row on the right.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 12, 2010)

i emailed her, and gave her some friendly words of advice..... pointing out that she can easily be sued for knowingly using others photographic properties.

i hope it helps 

xxxx


----------



## devin (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks starlaj! I will post her site as many places as I can to make sure people know she is a fake and a fraud!


----------



## Modmom (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Stuff like that makes me so angry.  I will tell you though that even though you have your photos on a site that doesn't allow copying, it doesn't mean people can't copy them.  There are many ways around it....sad, but true.  I hope this gets resolved for you quickly.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 12, 2010)

It drives me nuts to think that people think they can get away with this crap. Building a solid business and client base is such hard work, who does she think she is? You don't get to skip steps. I hope she goes down in flames.

P.S YOUR work is beautiful!


----------



## MissResha (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW that is SO sad! LMFAO!! smh she probably did all that just to get a MAC Pro card too. loser.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I can not believe that I am looking at my work and pictures on another makeup artist's website. I happen to be browsing google to see where my website stood and just happen to click on this artist's site to view their work. Low and behold, what do I see but my client on her bridal and before and after makeover page! I could not believe my eyes, and I don't even know how, of all the sites, I clicked on hers and my work is on it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just sent an email for her to remove my pictures immediately! Then she had the nerve to have them watermarked!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else do you all think I should do? I don't know where she could have gotten the pictures from, maybe my old site, because my new site through qufoto is secured and does not allow copying. Unbelievable!!!​_ 
 

Oh I would have been PISSED!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see someone already told you to threaten legal. Also, your best protection is your originals... even if you took 'em from your own camera (I keep everything in a specific database just in case I need to act up about someone taking something that doesn't belong to them).

I've also found that even if you watermark your pictures, folks have figured out how to remove it or manipulate the photo to replace it with their own. 

Just awful.

I'm sorry girl.

I hate a thief.


----------



## devin (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I see where someone was talking about where they had watermarked their pictures and the person removed the watermark and posted the pictures on their site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's such a shame that you work hard to get your business up through HONEST hard work, you build your clientèle, and someone would go through all that to be a fraud! I will make sure that I do all that I can to report her as the phony she truly is!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Oct 12, 2010)

What a cow! I just went to her website & noticed your bridal photo is now gone. I wonder if the other photographers/makeup artists/clients know she's using their photos as if yours was stolen you can bet the others were too.

A watermark is annoying, but you're best to put them on all of your photos due to these types of thieves.


----------



## User67 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, this is so horrible! What a sorry excuse for a MUA she must be to have to steal other people's pictures! Please keep us updated & let us know what happens with this.


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 12, 2010)

A site can't really be copy protected because anyone can press PRT SCR on their keyboard and your pic will be copied so I would suggest tagging/watermarking them. Hope this helps.
oh your site is lovely btw, you're such a great makeup artist!


----------



## devin (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the support! My photographer contacted her and she hung the phone in his face, which proves she knew exactly what she was doing! Anyway, he contacted her ISP and they were of no help and said that there was not much they could do. So he called his attorney and they called her and let her know that these pictures were copyrighted and that it was illegal for her to steal someone else's work, claim it as their own, and then attempt to make money from it. So not long after did I see little x's where my pictures used to be. I'm sure some of the emails you all sent helped as well...lol. I checked back today and there is someone else in the place of my pictures, probably some other stolen photo! *smh* We are still reporting her.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## User38 (Oct 25, 2010)

darlin -- so sorry that happened to you.  it has happened to everybody in this nasty industry.

  	thats why there is now a prohibition to post pics and too much info about products --- they steal product ideas too!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

This is just terrible!!! I can not believe the nerve of people. It's just so sad what people do for money and recognition.
  	So glad you got your photos taken down, but the damage has already been done unfortunately, some poor bride has probably seen your photos and thought, "wow this chick is good" and gone and got her makeup done, to a most likely bad standard.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey,

  	the photos seem like they're gone!! Did it all work out?


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you watermark your photos?


----------



## Avozilla (Nov 17, 2010)

www.ehow.com/how_2176726_watermark-digital-art-using-gimp.html

  	Gimp is like a free Photoshop. You can find it with a google search, and it's quick to download. HTH


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look it up.


----------



## devin (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes she removed them.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm glad this all was sorted out! Seriously, the nerve of some people. Learn to get your own talent so you don't have to stoop to this kind of level!! 
  	By the way, your work is absolutely beautiful! Your site is also incredibly well done, I love it!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you got this all sorted out! Thats awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Take it as a compliment, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Your work is beautiful!!

  	ittybitty


----------



## hkgal86 (Feb 26, 2011)

scary how people just steal you photos!
  	i'm now scared how i'm watermarking my photos on my blog isn't good enough :S

  	thank god it all got sorted out!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

i am glad it got sorted out!!!  makes you wonder about the kind of people out there!! SCARYYY


----------



## Babylard (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad things worked out for you. At least you know that you are THAT good and people want to steal from you!! xD


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 5, 2011)

It's probably best to watermark your pictures because a simple screen capture can still get the photograph.
  	Send another email saying that they've not acquired permission to use this image from you the creator and I'm asking you to remove it from your site immediately or I'll be forced to take legal action.  I have the original image files and this is my image.
  	You can also get the witness ie. person in the photo involved to say that they are not allowed to use their photo.  You can't just use people's photos for commercial purposes without their permission. It's important that you identify yourself as the creator and artist.  Also look up intellectual property laws.

  	Best wishes.



devin said:


> I can not believe that I am looking at my work and pictures on another makeup artist's website. I happen to be browsing google to see where my website stood and just happen to click on this artist's site to view their work. Low and behold, what do I see but my client on her bridal and before and after makeover page! I could not believe my eyes, and I don't even know how, of all the sites, I clicked on hers and my work is on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mewfer9 (Aug 1, 2012)

This person is stealing a TON of makeup artists work and pasting them all over the internet with several different business names and locations, not to mention she is either an African American or a Caucasian, depending on which site you bring up.  She seems to have FRAUDULENT businesses throughout the US and possibly Canada as well.

  	DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THIS PERSON www.facesbycrystal.com - she is A THIEF.  I feel sorry for the unsuspecting brides and clients who believe she actually did any of the work on her site. 

  	I RECOGNIZE AT LEAST 8 DIFFERENT MAKEUP ARTISTS WORK ON HER SITES - THE PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE NEVER CREDITED EITHER - I HAVE FOUND MY IMAGE ON HER SITES AND PLAN ON EXPOSING HER LEGALLY.

  	HERE IS THE RIP OFF REPORT ON FACES BY CRYSTAL DOING BUSINESS IN HOUSTON TX OR OTHER TOWNS IN TX and in MN

http://www.ripoffreport.com/beauty-salons/faces-by-crystal/faces-by-crystal-crystal-divor-c4d6e.htm

http://www.facesbycrystal.com/glamour.html 3 images on here are not hers I know of.

  	SHE ALSO POSES AS A PHOTOGRAPHER www.crystaldphotography.com in TX

  	LIAR AND IMAGE THIEF www.facesbycrystal.com

  	AND HER FACEBOOK PAGE is full of stolen work!
https://www.facebook.com/CrystalAnneStudio

  	her names are changing constantly.


  	SHE WILL BE SUED.  It's just that simple.


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG the same thing happened to my friend!! Except the girl who was stealing her pictures was from Holland.... it was really stupid. Glad it all got worked out! <3


----------



## bo0sted (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all! Just wanted to let you know that there is now a way to do a "reverse image search" to find places that YOUR (or anyone else's) photos have been posted. If you go to www.tineye.com you can either upload the photo in question or use the images url, and chances are if your photo has been posted elsewhere, it will show up in the results along with a link to the site it was found on.
  	Hope this is helpful for everyone.

  	(And just for confirmation, EVERY image on facesbycrystal was posted elsewhere first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW!!

  	This chick is insane!! Really??


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 1, 2012)

​I'm glad your problem is sorted out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*..*.But as WhatWouldJoanD says that you must watermark your pictures.


----------

